
Show HN: The 1979 Classic Game Lemonade Stand as a Facebook Bot - hazard
http://m.me/retrolemonade
======
hazard
Those of you who are a bit more...senior...may remember playing the classic
Lemonade Stand "business simulator" game on the Apple II
([https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Lemonade_Stand](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Lemonade_Stand))
. For me personally, it holds a special nostalgia as one of the first computer
games I ever played.

Well, we dug up the source code and ported Lemonade Stand to Facebook
Messenger. While we made some small changes to the UI for it to work on
messenger, we kept all the original game settings and equations. If you've
played Lemonade Stand before, you can now relive the days of your youth! If
you've never played Lemonade Stand, you're in for a retro treat.

Try the game here ([http://m.me/retrolemonade](http://m.me/retrolemonade)) and
let me know what you think!

